# Macaron Depositor - opinions sought please



## Blademaker (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi All

I am a new business owner and wish to expand our macaron production. Currently we are doing low volumes of macaron and piping onto the tray. I am looking into purchasing an automatic depositor machine and have looked online at three brands - Mono (model Omega), Bakon (model Dropp TT) and TMTC (model Mini Droppy S2).

I would be grateful for any experience you may have had with these machines, and would appreciate all advice as I'm finding it difficult to gain a side-by-side comparison of the three models and their performance and features.

Thanks in advance
Shane


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have only worked with a Polin, so that won't help. It was about 10 years old, so we had issues with it, but it sure helped with volume production of macarons, eclairs and profiteroles. It was usually a 2-3 person task.


----------

